# AWE TTRS Exhaust Suite - AVAILABLE NOW



## VividRacing (Sep 18, 2003)

*AWE MK3 Audi TT RS Track and Switchpath exhausts - NOW AVAILABLE!*

*PM, call, or email for pricing before stock runs out!!

[email protected] | +1.480.966.3040 x270 | www.vividracing.com*










*Product Information*:

Are you ready to take your MK3 TT RS to the next level? AWE has just announced their new exhaust suite and the gains are WILD! 
This exhaust was designed and manufactured IN HOUSE at AWE. This come standard with their 180mm Diamond Black Tips for that OEM+ look. 
This direct bolt on exhaust adds *up to* 30hp and 25 ft-lbs of torque TO THE WHEELS! This is with the optional mid pipes.
Weight savings are as follows: 36.5 lbs less than stock with the track exhaust and mid pipes. 28.5 lbs less than stock with the Switchpath and mid pipes.
The best part? This includes their No CEL Guarantee!





























We also offer parts from; BBS, Corsa, Airlift, KW, Bilstein, 034Motorsport, Neuspeed, B&B and many many more!

*Ordering:*

*Email*
You can place your order through email to [email protected]

*Phone*:
You can reach me directly by calling +1.480.966.3040 x270 to place your order over the phone.

*Payment Methods*:
- Credit/Debit Cards (Visa, MasterCard, Discover, American Express)
- PayPal 
- Bank Wire
- Affirm
- AZ Orders will incur 7.8% sales tax
- All international orders (outside of US and Canada) require Bank Wire or PayPal

*Shipping*:
We have very competitive worldwide shipping rates. Most orders leave via FedEx, however we do use UPS, DHL, and various freight companies. The most efficient shipping method takes precedence. Expedited shipping is available by request.

*Hours of Operation*: We do not observe Daylight Savings Time in Arizona
March-October: M-F 9am-6pm PST
November-February: M-F 8am-5pm PST
We are closed for business Saturday and Sunday

*Contact Information*:
Phone: 480.966.3040 x270
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.vividracing.com

Please feel free to contact me via PM, Email, or Phone if you have any questions.​


----------



## VividRacing (Sep 18, 2003)

Friday Bump!!


----------



## VividRacing (Sep 18, 2003)




----------

